# Virus(?) going around thru hacked email [contains links]



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

_Obviously don't go checking these sites out unless you know what you're doing.
Probably not supposed to link to other forums here but I think this should be an exception if that is a rule here._

You get an email from someone you know with just a link. The link I received was:


```
<br />
[URL=http://trailernation.com/spjd/rqlntbsxfluuy]http://trailernation.com/spjd/rqlntbsxfluuy[/URL].htm<br />
<br />
```
I knew it was some sort of malicious link but I figured I was on my phone so whatever I'll check it out.
When you go to it from an android phone it reconnects you to:


```
http://androidcloudsecurityupdate.su/fixup.php
```
it then downloads a file called

```
security.update.apk
```
I then decided to go one step further and see what it wants access to if you were to install it:

Device Access:
Full network access
view network connections

run at startup.
I found a couple other threads on another forum discussing this in the last couple of days:

http://androidforums.com/android-lounge/698491-virus.html
http://androidforums.com/android-lounge/697768-potental-threat-not.html
Just thought I'd throw this out there and hope someone gets to the bottom of this.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

perhaps this is in the wrong forum?

No one cares about this?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I got an email with a link to the same apk a few days ago along with several returned emails with the same link to craigslist ads saying my email could not be sent. I never replied to any CL ads so I knew something was up so I scanned the SD card with avast and the downloaded apk returned as a trojan virus. Obviously you should never install a unknown apk much less give it root permission so as long as people are smart and dont install it its not a threat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Bungle said:


> perhaps this is in the wrong forum?
> 
> No one cares about this?


Nothing novel about it or new is the lack of interest (for me at least). Just email malware reapplied to mobile devices (also not that new). Yay for recycling!


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought someone would have downloaded it and broken it down to see exactly what it does. huh.


----------

